# Dry and flaking eyelid skin



## splotx (Dec 13, 2008)

the skin on my upper eyelids are itchy/dry and flaky. i'm 20 and have never experienced this before. i've used olay moisturizer and vaseline but none have worked (although i did fly twice in 2 wks so that might have interfered)...anyone know whats going on? should i be worried? wht should i do?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 13, 2008)

uh it may sound random but could you maybe upload pictures... the fact that it is in such a contained area makes me worry that it could be psoriasis


----------



## magosienne (Dec 13, 2008)

It seems unusual to me have dry and flaky eyelids, make sure you drink enough water as dehydration won't help, but if nothing seems to work, try to consult a derm and see if there is some condition behind, or if the derm has a good moisturising cream to recommend.

Meanwhile i could suggest you try a cold cream, it's really nourishing.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 13, 2008)

i thought it was weird also othat it was just her eye lids...

but that is why i thought of psoriasis... which can be very localized... some peopld get it just on there face or scalp i usually only get it on my hands and ears (though this year i got it mostly on my legs and trunk and not on my hands at all)

i would def see a dermatologist though if you are getting this on your face.. typicly they give you some topical steroid to deal with minor psoriasis but i am not sure what they do if it is on your face... proboably just moisturizing


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 14, 2008)

i get this too. i do have eczema and i know that the winter weather is aggravating it. Go to a dermatologist and make sure to get an eye safe ointment. Also try to avoid any eyeshadow or liner.


----------



## x33cupcake (Dec 14, 2008)

my boyfriend gets spots like these too and i just use cortizone on it and eventually it goes away.


----------



## esha (Dec 14, 2008)

My friend had that just last week! Her eyelids got really red and rashy like, flaking dry skin. The doctor just gave her cream to put on and it's fine now.


----------



## gatie946 (Dec 15, 2008)

You should definitely go to a dermatologist.

Take this problem seriously or it can damage your skin.

You can also try different moisturizers, if they don't work then meeting a dermatologist personally is the only way.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 17, 2008)

i feel yea sister.

ive had this same problem for a few years (i started in my early 20s, im 24 now). and i am also prone to eczema.

the only thing that has worked for me and now i use it every night and duirng the day if the air is really dry is Welda Rose Intensive Eye Cream.

its really really moisturizing, but it almost feels like water when your putting it on and its not greasy at all.

its not too bad priced as eye creams go (under $25) and it lasts a long time as you need very little.

you can get it at target in the organic section.


----------



## Pratyush (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm 20 and I have it too - I think its just dry skin. I dunno. Its red and like dry.


----------



## Pratyush (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## invisibleowl (Mar 19, 2012)

Definitely the dry air from your plane trips could be making it worse, but it could be several things, so go see a derm. Be careful about putting cortisone on your face though, it can make your reaction worse. Especially be careful about putting it on your eyelids, the skin is so thin there side effects can be more likely.


----------



## LucysLilWorld (Mar 19, 2012)

I got this last winter, and I found that Simple's eye-roll on was really soothing, it even helped with the excema on my hands.


----------

